
Indian doctors puzzle over amputee’s transplanted hands that adapted to her body - counternrrative
https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/south-asia/article/3075074/indian-doctors-puzzle-over-amputees-transplanted-hands-adapted
======
counternrrative
Morphic resonance?

